# New Holland 3430 PTO seal replacement / maintenance



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

I have a Ford New Holland 3430 that is leaking fluid out the PTO shaft. I have a new seal just would like advice for replacing it as well as draining and replacing the fluid in the rear end, tranny, and the filter. It is a 2 WD with a dual-speed H/L trans No hydraulics as far as a bucket lift or any like that.

There is a cotter pin sticking out of a hole in the casing where the transmission is.. Not sure that thats supposed to be there.? I have a photo of it in the link below.

New to tractors, I am 20 and just looking for advice from someone who knows a lot more about them than I do. The tractor only has 558 hours on it. I just want to do all the maintenance on it. A list of all the maintenance I should do would be appreciated. I've got 10 gallons of Hydraulic fluid and the pto seal currently. I need to get a filter for hydraulic fluid, need to get oil, and oil filter. What else should I be checking changing adjusting doing ect I want to make this tractor last.

Here are some photos https://imgur.com/a/VFlCoHt


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Could be a long list, but then maybe not. Fluids and filters for openers, but without knowing how your tractor is configured (2WD, 4WD, transmission options, hydraulic options etc) anything else would be pretty much just a guess. No point in telling you how to adjust something you don't have.

As for the PTO seal, I believe that can be replaced from the outside without removing much but the shield, again depending on your tractors PTO option. On some the seal is in a flange that can be easily unbolted, but not on all. The last one I did was a 3930 and I just drilled the seal shell in three places then worked it out with a slide hammer and extractor bit. Polished the shaft surface a bit and drove the new seal in with a short piece of exhaust tubing and some properly sized machine washers. Exactly how you do it depends on what you have to work with. 

I do find it encouraging that someone your age is showing an interest in learning to do some of this to begin with. Seems all too many can't get away from their devices long enough.


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

Okay, so I learned there is a hydraulic fluid filter, I dont know anything about the brands or a good place to purchase. I could buy online or at local tractor places


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

See if you have an owners manual for your tractor. They are great for getting to the point in regards to service and maintenance intervals, products and procedures.


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

pogobill said:


> See if you have an owners manual for your tractor. They are great for getting to the point in regards to service and maintenance intervals, products and procedures.


I have a service manual but I can't find a section that just tells me maintenance intervals, seems like I have to look through every section of it to find what I need.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I mentioned the owners manual... operators manual if you like. It's the equivalent to the hand book that comes in the glove box of you car. It's chock a block full of information on the operation and maintenance of your tractor. I've had my tractor for over ten years now and the owner/operators manual is all I've ever used to work on my tractor. I did buy a repair manual a few days ago as a back up if something major busts, but I'm hoping that I'm still good for a time yet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There may be a section in the back of your service manual that lists all kinds of specification.


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I mentioned the owners manual... operators manual if you like. It's the equivalent to the hand book that comes in the glove box of you car. It's chock a block full of information on the operation and maintenance of your tractor. I've had my tractor for over ten years now and the owner/operators manual is all I've ever used to work on my tractor. I did buy a repair manual a few days ago as a back up if something major busts, but I'm hoping that I'm still good for a time yet.



I looked around online and haven't found just a basic owners manual they are all service manuals..


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

pogobill said:


> There may be a section in the back of your service manual that lists all kinds of specification.


Okay I will definitely look into that in the morning thanks


----------



## David Flury (Aug 14, 2019)

Should be easy to replace the pto seal. It should come off just the way it looks.

Drain the fluid and catch it. If it is not milky, it may be fine to reuse it. If you need or just want to replace the fluid, don't skimp. Get a good name brand. John Deere hydro-oil is great. Yyou can use the same fluid for the rear end, transmission, and power steering. 

The cotter pin hanging out of the bottom is hanging out of a hole that will let you know if your rear main seal, or your transmission seal is leaking. The pin is in there to ensure that the hole stays open so that it can leak if there and let you know there is an issue. Dirt dobbers and trash can plug this hole. It is set up to vibrate or drag against things you run over to keep the hole clear.


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

I bought the fluid a few months ago its Kendal Hyken 052 farm tractor lubricant. A Kubota dealer said this is what I needed for my tractor. They actually used to be a Ford new holland dealer but they changed to Kubota mainly now. My tractor was purchased from them.

My cotter pin/hole actually does leak. I read a post that made it sound like its better to just leave it be and ad fluid as needed cause to replace that seal you need to split the tractor...


----------



## David Flury (Aug 14, 2019)

Your fluid choice is be good. 

Check our the color of fluid coming out of the hole. If it is black, it is likely oil. If it is gold or milky....depending on the status of your transmission oil, it is transmission.

There is a difference in seepage and leakage. Losing a little over time is ok, deal with it the next time you split your tractor. If it is leaving puddles, you need to fix it. That fluid will get expensive!!!


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

David Flury said:


> Your fluid choice is be good.
> 
> Check our the color of fluid coming out of the hole. If it is black, it is likely oil. If it is gold or milky....depending on the status of your transmission oil, it is transmission.
> 
> There is a difference in seepage and leakage. Losing a little over time is ok, deal with it the next time you split your tractor. If it is leaving puddles, you need to fix it. That fluid will get expensive!!!


Its not leaving puddles I can just see that the cotter pin has fluid on it all the time. It's reddish so assuming transmission fluid


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

So I got the new seal on and shaft back in, just put 10 gallons of fluid in the rear end and changed the hydraulic/trans filter. Parts place told me it took a little over 10 gallons and 10 should be enough, actually takes 15.2 gallons.. Hopefully will be able to finish tomorrow


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

Got it done, spent Saturday morning replacing a bent a frame on the rotary cutter then mowed all our property for about 4 or 5 hours, feels really good to finally start cleaning up the overgrowth and to have the tractor going again.


----------



## David Flury (Aug 14, 2019)

It just gets better!!! I am fairly versed in your tractor. If you have issues or questions, I may be able to help you. Don't hesitate to contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## bugtussell (Aug 31, 2019)

David Flury said:


> It just gets better!!! I am fairly versed in your tractor. If you have issues or questions, I may be able to help you. Don't hesitate to contact me @ [email protected]


Okay really appriciate it. Will save ur contact info, thanks!


----------

